# Hunting & Realtree: A Look Back at 25 Years (Interview with Bill Jordan)



## Meanderer (Oct 5, 2017)

I bought a hat today, with Antlers and "Realtree" on the front.  I learned that the Company was started by Bill Jordan in 1986.  "InterMedia Outdoor’s Jim Bequette sits down with Realtree’s Bill Jordan to talk about Realtree’s early days, what they’re doing now and what they plan for the future".


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 6, 2017)

We've bought a couple of comforters in the Realtree camo patterns, very nice and natural designs.  http://www.cabinplace.com/camouflagebedding.htm


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 6, 2017)

Honey Boo Boo's mother wore a camo wedding dress when she married that guy.....


----------

